# Springer Spaniel Problems



## ColetteP (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Apologies if this has been done to death but, I really need some advice! Am having a severe problem with our 9 week old springer chasing and nipping, jumping and nipping, you name it and nipping my two children aged 4 & 6. She's an adorable pup, however, she just will not stop it....she's quite a big pup too. We've tried ignoring her, putting her in another room for a minute, shrieking 'ouch', saying 'no', 'down' ad nauseum and nothing works.

It's getting to the point where my youngest is becoming so afraid of her he won't stay in the same room and screams if she rushes him. Am worried that this in itself will lead her to be afraid of him as well, then it'll be completely out of control. She's only a week into her 1st jab, so can't take her to obedience class for another fortnight. Am putting her into her crate when things get out of control, not scolding her though, I just simply can't cope with the mayhem otherwise without being in two places at once and growing a second pair of arms.

I really hope that someone can help as I'm starting to feel like I might have to return her.


----------



## Flossiemac (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure I can offer advice but just to say we have a 14 week old Springer/cocker cross who was constantly biting, you couldn't pet her or play with her without been bitten. We just kept saying no!, giving her something else to chew etc basically just what you're doing now and I can honestly say that she's really improved, she stills bits but not nearly as much and generally only when shes playing. We also got some Nylabone chews (puppy ones) and she loves these and will chew on them for ages, it might be worth getting some of them.
Good Luck


----------



## mark_sheffield (Sep 22, 2010)

Springer Spaniel - Another person with a springer like me.

Ours is 12 weeks old and she bites us (puppy bites). we can't seem to stop it but we know it will brow out of her when she gets her adult teeth. We do the ouch and ignore and she is getting softer but sometimes(quite often) gets carried away.

Whenever we have her on us playing or whatever we have a toy handy to put in her mouth...she then chews on her toys rather than out hands.

Make sure you spend lots of time training her - she is a springer and will need physical and mental exercise. M girl is laid with me now while i type this.

Here what i have acheiver in the couple of weeks I have had her: YouTube - Roxy Springer Spaniel - 10 weeks clicker training


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Take a look at the sticky on here called 'help with a nipping pup' loads of advice on there, it does get better, honest


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Although you say you've tried everything, at 9 weeks old, you can't have tried anything for very long.
The trouble is with any problem, people want a quick fix, try one method for a few days, declare it doesn't work and then try another way of fixing the problem and the poor puppy hasn't got a clue what's expected of it. Not having a go at you, it's a mistake everyone makes it's human nature.

Pick a method and stick at it, and be aware things often get worse before they get better. Personally I'd use the 'OW' and move away if she nips too hard. If she's in the 'zone' and going crazy implement time out, pick her up put her the other side of a door for 30seconds to make her think 'uh hang on what happened there' - if she causes havoc the other side of the door she's there for too long.

Any interaction between her and the kids needs to be actively supervised with you doing the training, kids are too exciting and squealy for an excitable pup to realise that they mean the same as you do.

I think it would help you massively to get a trainer into your house to help you. it'll give you the confidence to implement the right strategy.

It WILL get better, and you are not alone!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

My Sprocker is 15 wks and I find distraction with a chew/toy or a quick training sesh works wonders seems to be when he's giddy or bored lol 
please don't give up it's well worth it when you see an improvement.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Aww lucky you to have a springer baby!
Key is with puppies is consistency - as has already been said.Also with regards to the kiddies - as soon as pupster hears your little ones screaming at her when she is running towards them - she will think this is just great!This may be adding fuel to the excitement - its important to involve the kids but to also make them aware that any high pitched squeals will make her worse and even more wound up.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they do grow out of it, just keep constant when it happens as not to confuse the dog. springers are very intelligent and the most affectionate dogs i`ve ever met. i wish i could offer some more advice but my head`s not functioning right tonight lol

just to add as for her being mayhem - well the clue is in the name of the breed!! they are full of energy and just need to be tired out. at a young age they can`t go for long on walks but training in the house can tire them out. i had a springer who was the most calm dog in the entire world but purely cause she was walked and mentally stimulated loads. i might be biased but i think they`re the best dog ever


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You need to teach the kids and the puppy.

The kids aren't to young to learn some basics -get them involved a little in the training, show them appropriate behaviour around the puppy and if puppy is frightening them/getting to excited for them be a tree - if it's to overwhelming drop and be a rock.

Can you use stair gates - pop puppy on the other side with a frozen stuffed Kong when the kids are having a run around. Or pup is in hyper mode.

The key to teaching bite inhibation is consistancy - choose one method and stick to it for at least 2 weeks if it's not working try another - but every person young and old has to react the same way, so for the little ones you will have to take control.

I think giving her appropriate toys when she trys to mouth/nip if she's still to rough time out might be the best method - put puppy behind the stair gate for 1 minute try to reintroduce the pup with slow quiet play using an appropriate tug toy, remembering to praise for calm behaviour, if he get to rough and starts to nip your hands repeat the time out. as yelping ouch will probably just hype him up in such a busy enviroment.

This phase won't last forever - it's completely normal puppy behaviour and 95% of puppy owners go through this - puppies play with their mouths and other dogs have tough skin and fur  - you need to teach the puppy some new manners and play appropriate for humans.

You'll get there just be patient and consistent.


----------



## ColetteP (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks a lot for all your helpful and, more importantly, encouraging posts. I know we've only had her 5 minutes but, I just can't wait for it to stop so that she can be the companion to the kids that I know she can be.

The backdrop to this is that they both had a very bad experience with dogs in a park a couple of years ago, which left them absolutely terrified, which they've been slowly overcoming. So when they said wanted a pup I was very surprised and delighted (always had a dog as a child and consider it part and parcel of childhood) I also hoped that it would be the ideal way for them to get over their fear. So was gutted to find that, by being so nippy, she's having the reverse effect. She's a really lovely pup and I'm sure now, having read your posts, that we'll get through it, just need consistency, control, and the patience of a saint!

I started today by having her in the living room, with the children, on her lead. Felt like a bit of an idiot but, it allowed them to come and pet her whilst being reassured that she wasn't going to leap on them. Also in the garden and, I felt, that they warmed to her. Explained to them that she's only a baby and gets over excited because she wants to be their friend and that she won't nip forever, little lad even fetched toys up for her and went back to the house to get her water, very tentative about giving it to her but hopefully we'll get there!

She still went for a wee in the kitchen though, 2 minutes after we'd been outside, but I guess you can't have everything

Thanks again, I appreciate it.


----------



## stantonths (Nov 28, 2010)

ColetteP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if this has been done to death but, I really need some advice! Am having a severe problem with our 9 week old springer chasing and nipping, jumping and nipping, you name it and nipping my two children aged 4 & 6. She's an adorable pup, however, she just will not stop it....she's quite a big pup too. We've tried ignoring her, putting her in another room for a minute, shrieking 'ouch', saying 'no', 'down' ad nauseum and nothing works.
> 
> ...


i also have a springer spaniel who we brought off a vet and for the first few months we went to puppy classes and we were told if your puppy bites or nips constantly you nip or bite back not lwith your mouth but with your hand on the back of there neck its like a pinch and as you do this you say ahhh to them not ever say no as this is not what they respond to always we were told by this vet ahhh and believe me it works we only had to do it twice and he does not bite or bite anything or any one , but you also have to let them take there aggression out on toys the vet advised us to give them plastic large bottles or the large milk ones with out the tops on , hopes this helps you


----------

